# Lost



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone else here love Lost? 'Tis possible my favorite show.

For those of you who don't know, it's an awesome show that's just simply filled to the brim with mindfuck. And if you haven't seen it yet, do so. Now.

BUT ANYWAYS it's an awesome show and it deserves a thread, methinks.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2010)

Watched it since Episode one, watching nearly every episode, barring those I couldn't watch because of being grounded. Didn't know what the hell was happening most of the time, though. xD

I agree wholeheartedly with the mindfuck. How, in god's name, do giant polar bears on a tropical island, numbers of pure bad luck that win you the lottery, black smoke that can shapeshift into human form, a crazy french woman with a gun and a slaving ship filled with dynamite fit together? With glue?

Overall, it _definately_ deserves a thread. :D I'm surprised it took you so long after seeing the "dude" avatar with Hugo on it.

...I need to get a Sawyer one with "Doc?" on it. xD


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 4, 2010)

Love Lost, it's the only show I still wat-

Was :( waaah



Has anyone seen these comics? http://twitpic.com/photos/nedroid They're hilarious. (some spoilers though!)


----------



## Minnow (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder how many lose ends there still are that will never be resolved, now that it's ended. I feel like there's somethings I'm forgetting about.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Too many loose ends, gave up on it. I don't watch TV to get jerked around. 8|


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 5, 2010)

Minnow said:


> I wonder how many lose ends there still are that will never be resolved, now that it's ended. I feel like there's somethings I'm forgetting about.


Walt, what the Hurley Bird was all about, probably some things to do with Mr. Eko.

I liked it when instead of explaining something new they expand on something they've already explained, like giving more insight into the Dharma initiative in season 5.



Jessie said:


> Too many loose ends, gave up on it. I don't watch TV to get jerked around. 8|


That's what made it fun D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 5, 2010)

They also didn't explain anything about Walt either, though apparently there's some deleted scenes about him on the Season 6 DVD.

Also, what's with the numbers? Did they ever explain that?


----------



## PK (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936291

anyways lost is/was one of my favorite shows of ALL TIME, even if the ending pissed me off a little bit.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 5, 2010)

A few things in that video you just linked I want to comment on but they speak too fast so I can't remember most of it.


SPOILERS LOL

I don't think the smoke monster was Christian Sheppard. He just said he was.
Richard could get through the sonic fence because he can't kill himself, and stepping into the fence would count as such I guess?
Sayid didn't come back to life with an English accent, he was probably just disorientated since he'd just been _dead_.
My guess is that Jacob somehow uses the lighthouse to leave the island, which is why he manipulates Jack to smash it so smokey won't be able to use it.
I think supplies are still being dropped on the island by the Hanso foundation because the others made it look like the Dharma initiative were still active.
Maybe people can't give birth on the island because the nuke made the radiation levels pretty high?


Also I don't think of the 'flash sideways' as an afterlife. I like to interpret the end as simply an alternate reality. When Christian said that they 'created' that place, he meant when they set off the nuke. He said that everyone in the church was real, but that doesn't really omit anyone else from being real. If it were an afterlife it wouldn't make much sense that Desmond went there when they put him in that electromagnet thingy. Also it wouldn't make sense that Ellouise would want to stop Desmond what he was doing. It's an afterlife in the sense that when they remembered their 'proper' lives, they remembered their lives up until the point where they died, thus is was like an afterlife since they remember dying and all.


EDIT: Actually scrap all that, The Island did it.


----------

